
Would you take a pay cut to get a better job title? Not as stupid as it sounds - prakashk
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/mar/01/would-you-take-a-pay-cut-to-get-a-better-job-title-its-not-as-stupid-as-it-sounds
======
LinuxBender
No, but I would take a pay raise for a worse title. Titles I would accept are:

\- (no title)

\- Resident Grumpmaster

\- Principal Jira Closer

